# Core and Memory and Artifact



## mr.brikau (Jan 26, 2005)

i have a few questions of my n00bness ehhe

1) how do i know when my maximum core speed is reached? i had the test runnign for an hour and it still wasn't finished

2) how long does the max memory take?

3) whats an artifact?

4) how do i get rid of an artifact?


----------



## iLLestOne (Jan 29, 2005)

1) it never finishes
2) depends
3)kinda hard to explain
4)Get better cooling, or lower the overclock

I'd let the program run for an hour or so, then run 3dmark looped, and see if u see any artifacts or ur comp freezes


----------



## codeworker (Jan 30, 2005)

3) When overclocking your video card it will have an increased heat production accompained by an increased power consumption. More heat and more power mean more resistance. When currency flows though a line inside your GPU and/or video memory and is blocked by too much resistance caused by the extra-heat and extra power your GPU will always assume its getting zeros, so the GPU starts to calculate with lots of zeros, instead of the appropriate values. This can result in:

a) Pixel Artifacts : Barely noticable due to the huge amount of textures found in most games/apps
b) Vertex Artifacts: Geometry errors, really ugly to look at, but occuring uqite rarely.

1) Use ATITool until GPU speed seems ok for you. Start real apps/games and just play a bit. When you overclock your card too hard, you'll soon see all types of artifacts. There may be artifacts, which aren't visible because they are too small, but if you dont see 'em, it's ok, isn't it? If no artifacts occur, youre fine, otherwise lower your clockspeed a bit and try again.

2) The same thing for memory speed


----------

